# First time Macro C&C please



## Feezor (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey guys quick background I just started photography about 2 weeks ago and I have a Canon T1i that I am shooting with. Interested in Macro but have ALOT to learn. I had a friend that let me borrow their lens to try and here is what I came up with. These are with the Canon 100mm macro.


These were all in "close-up" mode on my camera (I dont know what kind of settings to use so feel free to help me with that)

Here is the first picture I took. I cant seem to get the whole flower in focus just parts of it. The center of the flower I could not get into focus in ANY photos.

Shutter speed:    1/400 
Aperture:           F5
ISO:                  100

Out of camera:






Slight edit:







This one I think is better but still center s not in focus.

Shutter speed:    1/250
Aperture:           5.6
ISO:                  100


Out of camera:





Slight edit: 






Any help or input appreciated.


----------



## Provo (Jun 5, 2010)

I like them but the last one is my favorite  wou;d've been nice to be a little closer to the center to see more detail


----------



## gooiool (Jun 6, 2010)

Shutter speed: 1/400 
Aperture: F5
ISO: 100

An ideal set the aperture to 11 , and shutter down to what ever will give the correct light .
Quote " . I cant seem to get the whole flower in focus just parts of it. The center of the flower I could not get into focus in ANY photos." un-quote. 

With a true macro lens the closer you get to a 1:1 ratio (life size) the less the focus area is ( shallow DOF ) depth of field. 
About the Not get into focus , You need to use MF manual focus to get what areas you want or set the camera to spot focus ( if it has that ).


----------



## Meshal (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice shots..

btw, if u wanna put different objects in focus with a macro lens.. just take one step away from the object.. and adjust ur manual focus


----------



## Feezor (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, when it gets light enough outside I am going to go practice more. I have been using manual focus. Auto focus seems a little touchy so I feel its quicker to just do it manually.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 6, 2010)

The diopter might be off on your camera too if you think your should be focused on something and its obviously not.


----------

